# Walkman Cutter Grinder



## SBWHART (Jul 1, 2010)

This ones bin fermenting inmehed for quite some time I've bin gathering the bits over the last 12 months.

I'm not sure if its a true story but I guess most of you have heard the one about how Sony came up with the Walkman radio by putting together bits of existing technology, well what do you get if you have one of these.

p://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-ct1-compound-table-prod21825/

and one of these







and a Myford Virtical slide. you'll find one here toward the bottom

http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/cgi-bin/s...ide&PN=MYFORD_LATHE_USERS_NEW1.html#a007#a007


All bits than can be picked up cheap off flea bay

Bolt them together on a bit of Ally jig plate with other bits and bobs you can find around your shop.

And you've got a nice little cutter grinder.






I've got to wire it up yet, sort out the wheel direction, and make a wheel guard before I give it a whirl, I'll let you know how it performs.

Stew


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 3, 2010)

Well as this thread has generated such a large amount of interest I thought I'd give you an update as to how I got this far

Myford vertical slide






Stripped down and two flats and a centre bolting hole machine into the slide.






The left over swivelly bit I'll use as a universal tool grinder.

This is the casting I've used as a vertical mount for the motor it came of a projector thing John gave me I stripped it down and this became one of those:-"I'll keep it as it may be useful moments" that paid off, you could use a bit of channel iron.











This is the motor with the base striped off.






The spindles for these cheap Chines Grinders are not very good for mounting wheels even with washers the shoulder is just not wide enough to keep things square.






So I make a collar held on with a grub screw to give the wheel a nice wide flat shoulder.

This is it with an adaptor to mount a cup wheel. Its a bit of an issue with me that wheels are not supplied with cardboard washers always mount wheel with washers.











This is the plate used for mounting the motor to the slide.






And drilling and tapping the ally jig plate to mount the table and motor too, you could use a bit of wooden work top but a metal plate would be better.






The compound table has slots for bolting it down which is handy as you can move it in and out on the jig plate.






And this is it with a cup wheel.






I'm thinking of using a 5C to ER32 adaptor with an index plate, but I've not thought it through completely yet, concentrating on getting the grinder going first.

This is a magnetic block I'm thinking of using as a magnetic chuck, the coolant type are the cheapest available, I need to strip it down to machine a flat face but can't work out how to get inside it, any of you guys know ?.







I'm still very much feeling my way with this one, I'll be dropping this and go onto the boiler when I get some copper for a new back head, I'll pick it up again when the boiler is complete.

I'll keep you up to date with progress as it happens.

Stew


----------



## tel (Jul 3, 2010)

Interesting Stew, keep us posted on your progress with it - I, for one, could make use of something like that. Thm:


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 3, 2010)

Stew, I agree with Tel ;D

A T&C Grinder is a definite future build for me.

Regards, Arnold


----------



## ksouers (Jul 3, 2010)

Stew,
I'm watching.

My freehand grinding is quite awful so I really need something like this.
Thanks for posting it. It's giving me ideas.


----------



## ttrikalin (Jul 3, 2010)

Very smart.
I have the same chinese grinder, and I see myself following your lead. 

Anxious to see how it works for you. 

take care, 
tom


----------



## New_Guy (Jul 6, 2010)

wow thats looking good your giving me heaps of ideas :bow: thanks for sharing 

oh by the way i have taken apart a mag base before i wouldn't try it again you will never get it back together


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 6, 2010)

Stew,

Don't bother stripping down the mag base, it will cause you all sorts of problems. 

Bring it round when you are ready, and we will get it machined and ground perfectly level.


John


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks John

I've bin making the boiler fitting to give me some ideas how to get round my problem I think I'm there now. Bit more soldering is on the cards next week.

Stew


----------

